# Outlook aus javascript starten



## DaSuckOOr (14. Juni 2007)

mahlzeit,

ich bräuchte nen tip wie ich outlook aus javascript starten kann.... einen Anfang habe ich mir schon geholt und zwar:

var outlook = new ActiveXObject("Outlook.Application");

... wenn ich das Aufrufe passiert noch nichts

wie kann ich nun Outlook öffnen ? outlook.show() bzw.  .open() funktionieren net!

vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juni 2007)

Du musst auch einen Ordner zum Anzeigen auswählen:

```
outlook = new ActiveXObject("Outlook.Application");
outlookNS = outlook.getNameSpace("MAPI");
outlookNS.getDefaultFolder(6).display();
```

siehe auch:
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa271384(office.11).aspx
(ist zwar alles VBScript, aber in JS heissen die Methoden genauso...muss man halt ein wenig basteln)


----------



## DaSuckOOr (15. Juni 2007)

ok super danke! funktioniert super!

jetzt noch ne kurze frage, da du dich ja so gut auskennst in der Materie!

kann ich auch abprüfen ob outlook bereits geöffnet ist?

2. kann ich das ganze dann auch wieder schließen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juni 2007)

Das schliessen sollte gehen per 
	
	
	



```
outlook.quit()
```

Das Ermitteln, ob es bereits offen ist, da bin ich momentan überfragt.
Es sollte eigentlich mit der Methode GetObject() gehen, tut es aber nicht.


----------

